# Barbie Collection



## ilookflawless (Jan 12, 2007)

Follow the links for info: (Prices are all european)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ss/Barbie3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ss/Barbie4.jpg

There's a limited edition eyeshadow Quad as well: in the UK it's exclusive to Harvey Nichols. 
Shades are - 
CUDDLE Soft frosted beige-y peach with subtle pearl (satin)
PLAYFUL Mid-tone pink with gold pearl (veluxe pearl)
WARM ME, GIRL Mid-tone brick brown with cunky silver peal (lustre)
NEARLY NIGHT Mid-tone frosted lilac grey (satin)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 12, 2007)

oooh I hope I can get a CP for that quad, it sounds gorgeous!
the only issue I have is with the Barbie insignia on the eyeshadows and blush - it's going to make me not want to use them for fear of ruining the design!  And I certainly can't afford to get 2 of each!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow!  What a great link! Thanks!  

There is going to be a quad too! Yikes!  Any UK girls willing to do a CP?  Please PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG!!! I want the quad!!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jan 12, 2007)

omg i won't everthing times two


----------



## juli (Jan 12, 2007)

OMGawddddd!!! I didn't think so much of this collection till about a sec ago.  uh oh... this call for trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They look so pretttyyyyyyyy. . .  .


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_oooh I hope I can get a CP for that quad, it sounds gorgeous!
the only issue I have is with the *Barbie insignia on the eyeshadows and blush* - it's going to make me not want to use them for fear of ruining the design! And I certainly can't afford to get 2 of each!!_

 

"Barbie insignia on the eyeshadows and blush- it's going to make me not want to use them for fear of ruining the design!*"* 
That is exactly what I thought when I saw the picture.

I want the quad, I need a CP too!
Please PM me.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2007)

you US gals needing a CP need to know quads cost £29 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



whersas you guys pay around £21 for them


----------



## lightnlovly (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_OMGawddddd!!! I didn't think so much of this collection till about a sec ago.  uh oh... this call for trouble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They look so pretttyyyyyyyy. . .  ._

 
My feelings exactly!!!!  Where am I gonna get money for this?  I'm in love with all of it!


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 12, 2007)

im starting to think about getting that Barbie doll!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jan 12, 2007)

I would love a CP of the quad too please!!!! Anyone in the UK who is willing to help a girl out, please pm me. Thanks!


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow, I didn't want too much until I saw the insignia on the shadows and blushes.  Now I want all of them just for it!  And the mini-MAC case... I think I'll completely pass on Icon just for this collection!


----------



## miss_amy (Jan 12, 2007)

£29? Welp! But they look SO nice.. I think I'll be making a trip to Harvey Nichols! Thank goodness we have one in Scotland


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh man I WANT IT ALL! Thankyou for this post x


----------



## princess (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG this collection is sooooooooo pretty!!!

Does anyone know which are the blushers in the picture? The ones with the Barbie icon imprinted onto it?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 12, 2007)

The colours are pretty off.  The colour that is supposed to be moth brown looks blue, huh?

I love the laser barbie insignia on the product.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 12, 2007)

I caaaannnn'tttt wait now!  Lol!!  This is killing me!  I am probably going to get almost everything now, and I am not kidding!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The colours are pretty off. The colour that is supposed to be moth brown looks blue, huh?_

 
Yeah I've noticed that in some of the other collection preview pics as well.  They're VERY misleading.  I know some people are saying they hope/think the green is similar to Lucky Green but on the model it doesn't look anything like it.  The pictures look a LOT different than what they SHOULD look like.


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 12, 2007)

does anyone know if the 182 will have any barbie insignia on it?


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 12, 2007)

NEED. NOW. 

Okay not need but I can't wait!


----------



## lo99 (Jan 12, 2007)

oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but whats the uk release date??


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh no!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a CP too (I don't care if it costs more)! I love quads!


----------



## TM26 (Jan 13, 2007)

I cannot wait for this collection to come out!!! Feb 15 seems sooooooooooo far away.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 13, 2007)

im preparing myself for a zero balance in my bank account as we speak


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 13, 2007)

You know what would be great? Winning $1,000 so I can buy at least two of everything!!


----------



## DOLLface (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't think I can wait until February 15th. Everytime I see a new post about the Barbie collection it just makes me more and more excited.


----------



## Ascella (Jan 13, 2007)

I wish there is a picture of the quad.


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi girlies, if anyone does need a cp (what does that even stand for???) for the UK exclusive when it comes out I am sure I can help a few people out, although we get everything a little bit later than you guys over there. i have emailed uk mac to try and get exact release dates here.
But anyways anyone who really wants the UK exclusive thingy and can do paypal I can try to help you out. x


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 13, 2007)

is the whole collection exclusive to Harvey Nics or are they going to release it online and at counters as well?


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 13, 2007)

Although I just read her post again and it doesn't actually say the quad is a UK exclusive it just says there is a quad which in the UK is only available at HOF, don't you guys normally get the quads as Macy's exclusives? 
Well if it doesn't come out in the US for some reason I will help out fellow mac addicts wherever I can!


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 13, 2007)

Im in the UK too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my nearest counter is miles away so I was hoping to get the collection online. I thought just the Barbie doll and the eyeshadow quads were Harvey Nics exclusives.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csuthetaphi* 

 
_Oh no!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a CP too (I don't care if it costs more)! I love quads!_

 
Amen!  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Need_pretties!!* 

 
_Although I just read her post again and it doesn't actually say the quad is a UK exclusive it just says there is a quad which in the UK is only available at HOF, don't you guys normally get the quads as Macy's exclusives? 
Well if it doesn't come out in the US for some reason I will help out fellow mac addicts wherever I can!_

 
I re-read the post and was thinking the same thing. So I wonder if we will get it in other locations.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Need_pretties!!* 

 
_Although I just read her post again and it doesn't actually say the quad is a UK exclusive it just says there is a quad which in the UK is only available at HOF, don't you guys normally get the quads as Macy's exclusives? 
Well if it doesn't come out in the US for some reason I will help out fellow mac addicts wherever I can!_

 
Thank you!! I'll have to set up an account right now.


----------



## miss_amy (Jan 13, 2007)

I don't want to promise that I can do a CP ladies, as my nearest Harvey Nichols is 50 mins away and I can get my MAC from somewhere nearer, so I'll have to wait and see. But if I decide to go to HN, you gals will be the first to know!


----------



## Postette (Jan 13, 2007)

did anyone notice that Barbies nails are painted?!?its been awhile since I last bought a Barbie,but I definitely notcied some vampy digits


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 14, 2007)

I would like the quad too.. would you UK Ladies do a CP for me as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Thanks soooooooooooooo much!!!!!   I am good for it .. I have feedback here, & on E-bay - primitivecountryqueen

Thank-You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_"Barbie insignia on the eyeshadows and blush- it's going to make me not want to use them for fear of ruining the design!*"* 
That is exactly what I thought when I saw the picture.

I want the quad, I need a CP too!
Please PM me._

 

Talk about a collection - the insignia is going to make the collection sought after, ya know!   OI!


----------



## Jamesc1057 (Jan 14, 2007)

OMG I CANNOT WAIT!!!! My mum is going to kill me lol! BUT ITS WORTH EVERY PENNY!


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks for posting this!

i'm definetely getting the quads.


----------



## FlaLadyB (Jan 23, 2007)

and the race has already started with the MAC Barbie doll....

on, of course, EBAY!!   buy it nows for $99.99 in three places that I saw this morning..


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 23, 2007)

I am having a thought here. Sometimes mac does come out with quads that are not part of the online limited edition collections, but they would often be available at macys, nordstrom or bloomingdales (at least its that way in NYC)
What do you guys think? Do us people in the US have a chance to purchase our very own Barbie eyeshadow quads here in the US?


----------



## Need_pretties!! (Jan 23, 2007)

well we aren't getting the collection til feb 23/24 over here so you guys should be able to check out wether the quad is availble for you over there in Macy's or wherever and if it is then yay you will have saved some cash and if not then you will have to know the pain of being a Brit and pay silly silly prices for your MAC like we do! Oh the pain of being a british MAC addict!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I am having a thought here. Sometimes mac does come out with quads that are not part of the online limited edition collections, but they would often be available at macys, nordstrom or bloomingdales (at least its that way in NYC)
What do you guys think? Do us people in the US have a chance to purchase our very own Barbie eyeshadow quads here in the US?_


----------



## charismaticlime (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilookflawless* 

 
_CUDDLE Soft frosted beige-y peach with subtle pearl (satin)
*PLAYFUL Mid-tone pink with gold pearl (veluxe pearl)*
WARM ME, GIRL Mid-tone brick brown with cunky silver peal (lustre)
NEARLY NIGHT Mid-tone frosted lilac grey (satin)_

 
Isn't there already another shade called Playful being released with the collection?  Cause from the looks of it, the description doesn't match the one in the collection photos.  Or is the name wrong?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charismaticlime* 

 
_Isn't there already another shade called Playful being released with the collection?  Cause from the looks of it, the description doesn't match the one in the collection photos.  Or is the name wrong?_

 
I was wondering the same thing.  The description of the color is different, and so is the finish


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 24, 2007)

I want to see a picture of the quad!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I want to see a picture of the quad!!_

 

Here Here! Me too!


----------



## peanut (Jan 24, 2007)

Not sure if this has already been posted, but here's a link to the MAC site for the Barbie collection. You can't buy anything yet though.

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...5&clicked=next

Unfortunately, it doesn't show a quad. I would love to see it.


----------



## angelar1975 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do we have a definite date when these will be for sale in Canada....

Thanks


----------



## SugarstarMAC80 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hopefully the Canadian date is the 15th too, I think it usually is the same date.

There are so many things I want from this collection - it's fabulous


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG!! i want almost everything!!! and i will probably get some back-ups too. my credit card is going to cry, but i think i will try not to buy anthing for a while. MAC--you make me poor!!!


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 24, 2007)

im not even kiddin, thank god for me being an employee! im getting one of everything twice minus the repomotes! and i want that quad!!!!


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Ladies! Well, I was taking a relaxing bath with what else, my Allure magazine. And to my surprise, there was a picture of Springtime Skipper eyeshadow! It's in the February Allure, page 147. It's part of their "Lime Lights" section. The colour looks like a medium green with gold sheen/sparkle. I'd say it tends more to a kahki green, and not a mint green. I would definitely say it's a warm colour, but all cool-coloured girls will be able to pull it off, no problem!! Bear with me with the description, it's not always the easiest thing to do!

Sorry guys, I don't have a scanner, but I'm sure someone here will post it!


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 4, 2007)

wheres the pic of the barbie t-shirt?

will this be for sale or is it employee only?

i love the lil make up case with the barbie logo


----------

